# Am I doing this wrong??!!!



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

I fed my dog her allotted amount for the day this morning and then again around 2 pm.

She is BEGGING for more food though.... should I increase?? Are my times wrong? I went ahead and gave her a little more, but she's acting as if she STILL wants more!! 

I know she's not starving, I fed her a generous portion... more than the suggested amount even for 1 day.

Am I doing somthing wrong? Or ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

each dog requires a different amount. Based on exercise. Just like with kids if they hit a growth spurt, they need more food for fuel. how much do you usually feed? how old if your pup? Pups weight? all factors that would be handy. Usually i suggest adding an additional cup per day split between meals and if they're still hungry after that, gradually increase until they're up to an additional cup per meal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How old is she? How much are you feeding per meal? When my pup was younger than 4 months he got 3 meals a day...then I went to 2, at 9 am and 6 pm with a midnight snack. Of course he acted hungry thruout the day. Great training opportunity, food drive is great for training.
KZoppa, raw feeding portions don't measure by cups...


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

She's about 7 weeks, active.

I fed her a chicken thigh, 2 chicken feet, 2 tbsp of pumpkin. She weighs appx. 15 lbs or so. That was split between 2 meals.

And about 20 minutes ago, 1/2 a chicken thigh with 1 more foot.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh didnt know it was raw.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She needs a couple of pounds a day, split between three meals...I wouldn't feed the chicken feet, but go with backs, necks and breast meat. She is obviously eating the thigh bone ok? If so, then a small leg 1/4 can be a meal, with a bit of liver added if the 1/4 doesn't have any organ meat attached.
Green tripe added in soon should be fine, too.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

It took my pup a few weeks on raw to stop acting hungry all the time, I don't know this for sure but I would think their bodies get used to the fillers and carbs in kibble and it take a few weeks to adjust to not having that, I also feed 3 times a day for a pup and she's always much more excited for her meals because there are so good!


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

I FINALLY found a place where I can order chicken backs and necks... I must have called about a dozen butcher shops. My order will be here on the 23rd. So I have to deal with what I have for now. I'm still trying to track down a green tripe supplier.... no luck so far.

I haven't introduced liver yet, because I started this diet for her 2 days ago... I've read to introduce the OM after a week of success on MM and RMB.

Yes, she loves the thigh bones. I haven't tried legs yet..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pups are hungry regardless of what they are fed, the competition of the littermates gives them huge food drive. My pup was rawfed from weaning and when I first brought him home, he inhaled his RMB's. Hardly chewed them. It took a week or two for him to slow down, so I had to feed chicken necks or wings because he'd gulp a leg or thigh right down too.
Green tripe will have to be ordered online and shipped, though one supplier has trucks delivering certain times of the month, not sure they go to Kansas.


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Pups are hungry regardless of what they are fed, the competition of the littermates gives them huge food drive. My pup was rawfed from weaning and when I first brought him home, he inhaled his RMB's. Hardly chewed them. It took a week or two for him to slow down, so I had to feed chicken necks or wings because he'd gulp a leg or thigh right down too.
> Green tripe will have to be ordered online and shipped, though one supplier has trucks delivering certain times of the month, not sure they go to Kansas.


I think I know which company you're talking about.. mypetcarnivore or somthing like that... If it is, they don't deliver here.

Found a guy in NE Texas, but he's out and usually won't ship it either, LOL.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A place for Paws in Ohio will ship, I use to get it from there and it was fine.
http://www.aplaceforpaws.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&Itemid=92

*My Pet Carnivore does travel to KS:*
*Delivery Schedule | My Pet Carnivore*

*SATURDAY







*
*NOV. 20, DEC. 18, JAN. 22, FEB. 19, MARCH 19, APRIL 16*
*Order Deadline: The Thursday before delivery at noon.*

Kansas City, KS* 10:45 AM* map location
Freeman Janitorial Services
4014 State Ave 66102

St. Joseph, MO* 12:15 PM* map location
I-29, Exit 47 - Frederick Blvd.
The Days Inn

Omaha, Nebraska* 2:00 PM* map location
I-80/I-29 junction
Council Bluffs, IA Cracker Barrel parking lot

Des Moines, IA* 4:30 PM* map location
I-80, Exit 117
Kum & Go

Altoona, IA* 5:00 PM* map location
I-80 Exit 142A
Pilot Travel Center parking lot 

Newton, IA* 5:30 PM* map location
I-80, Exit 164
Casey's Gas Station (Just North of Interstate)

Iowa City, IA* 7:00 PM* map location
I-80, Exit 240
McDonald's parking lot


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

If your pup is maintaining a healthy weight then you're fine. If she's losing weight add more, gaining weight give less. It takes awhile to adjust to raw because raw digests much faster then kibble. Just don't cave in and give more when its unnecessary.  I personally only feed once a day and she does fine.


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> A place for Paws in Ohio will ship, I use to get it from there and it was fine.
> Raw Food : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online
> 
> *My Pet Carnivore does travel to KS:*
> *Delivery Schedule | My Pet Carnivore*


LOL... I don't know how I missed that! I guess I didn't scroll down far enough. Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this is a 7 week old pup, once a day isn't what I'd recommend...


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking twice a day would be fine, but the way she's acting... I'll increase her feeds to 3 times and moniter her weight and see how she does.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you do feed 3x's a day it may help her from having the pudding poop, so you won't need the pumpkin added.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> this is a 7 week old pup, once a day isn't what I'd recommend...


I wasn't recommending it, though I could see why you would think I was. A pup under 4 months I'd feed 3x a day.


----------



## Ruger22 (Nov 10, 2010)

Good to know, thanks for the help.

The information I found on puppies was vague and contradicting between different websites... 10% of puppy weight, or 3-5% of expected adult weight... different feeding techniques... etc, etc.

I even read one that suggested to gradually introduce raw... as in mixing it witih kibble.. which was a direct contradiction to everything else I have read.

Anyways, thanks again. She's sleeping content now and not whining at me, LOL.


----------



## Infamous_GSD (Oct 27, 2010)

My Puppy is 3 months and i feed her 2.25lbs a day divided into three meals with a snack here and there.

I feed Chicken Quarters for the first week then introduce the Beef heart and liver.


----------

